# u k state pension ?



## bandit 18

in 2 years i will be eligible for my state pension,can anyone tell me if i will be eligible for a married couple pension ,i have been married to a wonderful thai lady for the last 3 years and when i eventualy kick the bucket(long way off i hope) will my wife be able to claim a widows pension from the uk ,i have asked around but no one can tell me hope somene out there can help:confused2:


----------



## KhwaamLap

Hi Bandit, I just did some research for you and this is the bad news:

- Married persons allowance is only applicable to people born before 1935. 
- The dependants allowance has to be applied for before the end of the current tax year, i.e by 05 April 2010. 
- It is being dropped next financial year! Not sure how true this is or just a rumour. The easiest way to check is to email the Pension Service.


BTW, dependants allowance DOES cover a foreign wife, even if you are living aboraod with her. The pesnion service is notoriously slow taing at least 5 months to turn around applications.

Sorry.


----------



## bandit 18

KhwaamLap said:


> Hi Bandit, I just did some research for you and this is the bad news:
> 
> - Married persons allowance is only applicable to people born before 1935.
> - The dependants allowance has to be applied for before the end of the current tax year, i.e by 05 April 2010.
> - It is being dropped next financial year! Not sure how true this is or just a rumour. The easiest way to check is to email the Pension Service.
> 
> 
> BTW, dependants allowance DOES cover a foreign wife, even if you are living aboraod with her. The pesnion service is notoriously slow taing at least 5 months to turn around applications.
> 
> Sorry.


hi khwaamlap.thanks for the reply but what is btw dependants allowance,sorry for sounding so dumb its very early and i have not had my coffee yet:ranger:


----------



## bandit 18

bandit 18 said:


> hi khwaamlap.thanks for the reply but what is btw dependants allowance,sorry for sounding so dumb its very early and i have not had my coffee yet:ranger:


had coffee now it means " by the way " .thanks again


----------



## KhwaamLap

bandit 18 said:


> had coffee now it means " by the way " .thanks again


 
 Sorry, I'm a typical ex-IT person, acronyms everywhere (and too lazy to type in full!) - WTF?


----------



## bandit 18

KhwaamLap said:


> Sorry, I'm a typical ex-IT person, acronyms everywhere (and too lazy to type in full!) - WTF?


what the f**k ,btw my typing speed is now up to around 30 lpm ,letters that is, still using one finger and i mean to type


----------



## KhwaamLap

bandit 18 said:


> what the f**k ,btw my typing speed is now up to around 30 lpm ,letters that is, still using one finger and i mean to type


I was in commercial IT for bluechips for over 20 years and can honestly say in all that time I only saw onw programmer touch typing. I used six fingers, but mostly the middle ones on both hands - and I can out type most people with just those two . Its all about geography, knowing where the keys are. Now, when I type in Thai I'm down to a word every minuite or so(and sometimes I can take more than a minute just to locate one letter!)


----------



## bandit 18

KhwaamLap said:


> I was in commercial IT for bluechips for over 20 years and can honestly say in all that time I only saw onw programmer touch typing. I used six fingers, but mostly the middle ones on both hands - and I can out type most people with just those two . Its all about geography, knowing where the keys are. Now, when I type in Thai I'm down to a word every minuite or so(and sometimes I can take more than a minute just to locate one letter!)


i know what you mean but my typing is only used occasionaly,certainly not often enough to get to be good,much like my golf dont play enough and hate to practice.must be time for another drink wheres the maid (wife)got to ,only joking usualy get my own.


----------

